# Target Repair Question



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

I need to attach the bottom legs on a Mckenzie Elk target to the upper legs. What kind of glue would you recomend for this and some other 3d target repairs? Will I need to use something with the glue also? Thanks for any help.


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

There is construction adhesive that's designed for foam insulation board. I have used it to glue the mid sections to the rear section of our targets, it works very well. The stuff we use is made by Loctite.


----------



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks I will give that a try.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I have cuts slots in the foam of deer and elk legs that were broken and put steel bar or even wood 1/2 bar in to reinforce.Then glue in with liquid nail. Look up George at 3d targetmaster and its the best target repair out there. I have a bear that keeps breaking the legs on my animals and have fixed a bunch. Lately I have been using rebar on the larger animals. Get the good thick liquid nail that sets up hard and not the stuff u use for drywall. I have used Gorilla Glue and wooden pins for the smaller jobs.
I bought bear liscence for this year and am going to try to take care of the bear problem!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I use Gorilla glue to glue mine back together. It holds the best of anything I have used. I have even used Liquid Nails. Be sure to add water to both sides of the foam. Works great. The reinforcing pins are a good idea too, I use them and long wood screws.


----------



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I've heard that Tightbond is recommended for gluing parts back onto a 3D target. With legs I think it might require a bit more reinforcement to be able to keep the support needed.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Gorilla glue works GREAT. My buddy and I have repaired and rebuilt numerous targets over the past couple of years with Gorilla glue. Before joining the two pieces, we rough up the 2 surfaces, many times I drill holes in the 2 sides so the glue can expand into the 2 pieces. We have also driven wooden dowels into each to reinforce.

Before applying glue, soak both surfaces with water. With these foam targets, we have found that you cannot use too much water.

TO BE CLEAR, THE GORILLA GLUE THAT WE USE IS the *foaming-expanding-water activated *glue by Gorilla, *not their ordinary wood glue.*

Kev


----------



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone some great ideas on here.


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

dawesy said:


> I need to attach the bottom legs on a Mckenzie Elk target to the upper legs. What kind of glue would you recomend for this and some other 3d target repairs? Will I need to use something with the glue also? Thanks for any help.


I just repaired an elk a few weeks ago, i am going to assume that the leg broke at the end of the metal tubing in the leg...
I cut the tube(still in the broken leg) down about 5 inches, then i drilled a hole up into the shoulder and put a new tube in it. The two tubes come together and touch, while there is still a weak point it is not the same spot as the old break.

I used liquid nail for alot of the inside gluing and then finish it off with Gorrilla glue.
Hope that helps


----------



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their ideas. I pulled out the old conduit and then put in a new solid piece. Then I used gorilla glue and some long spikes. So far so good!


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

No problem, hope it works. I also did a repaint after the leg repair.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Supermag1 said:


> I've heard that Tightbond is recommended for gluing parts back onto a 3D target. With legs I think it might require a bit more reinforcement to be able to keep the support needed.


Titebond and no reinforcement - judge for yourself. I repaired this target two years and ago and the club is still using it. Repaired leg is hold with all the weight of the section on it.

They have changed Titebond, but it appears to work as the old. I've just repaired a small skunk target that had the back broken and wouldn't hold a target center. Club is happy with the repair.

This past weekend I bought a Rinehart Mule deer that all had doubts of saving. Club is asking into the destruction of the target. Someone, probably mad, pulled the front legs so the bottom of the chest busted and exposing the reinforcement steel plate. I had this repaired within 1 1/2 hours of getting it home. Another club has agreed to buy it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

jakeeib said:


> No problem, hope it works. I also did a repaint after the leg repair.
> View attachment 1776404
> 
> View attachment 1776406


What kind of paint did you use? It looks like it covered well.


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

I used "Rubber Based White Elastomeric Roof System" as a primer then used a outdoor latex paint and covered with some water sealer.
I shot all the products on with a spray gun.


----------

